# IVF Europe for BMI of 50?



## Allcrossed (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi

Does anyone know if this is possible and if so can you please recommend clinics who will accept BMI of 50?

Thanks


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

My BMI was 36 when I did a cycle in Greece (Newlife Thessaloniki ) and my weight was never mentioned and I wasn’t ever weighed I’m not sure if they do have a cut off though so you’d have to find out - inbox me if you want more details happy to help x


----------

